# Thursday and/or Friday



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking to set up a trip for one or both days. Share expenses on fuel/bait.I fish mainly artificials or catch my own bait. Chocolate Bay/bayou area or your favorite spot. Looking for at least 1 to 2 but can take up to 4 max. PM me.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*fishing*

Where you planning on meeting at and what time?


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Still have room for 1 tomorrow. Will be fishing chocolate bay area.


----------

